
Music Updates in Grand Theft Auto IV, the Lost and Damned, Ballad of Gay Tony - crtasm
https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/en-us/articles/360001005308
======
crtasm
Some in-game music will be removed by a forthcoming update.I believe it's on
the disk if you bought a physical copy, if so this seems ridiculous.

Further reading: [https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2018/04/12/grand-theft-
auto...](https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2018/04/12/grand-theft-auto-iv-
removing-some-soundtrack-songs/)

